# Bailey



## BlueGumyBear (Jan 8, 2009)

I've had him for about 6 months now. He has the cutest personality in the whole world. And to top it all off, he snores louder than any human lol


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

What a cute dog. He is a pug, right?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Very cute! :smt023


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yet another good looking dog!


----------



## BlueGumyBear (Jan 8, 2009)

Ptarmigan said:


> What a cute dog. He is a pug, right?


Yea, he's a pug. He's about 5 months old in that picture.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

You have never heard my wife snore!!!:smt052


----------



## BlueGumyBear (Jan 8, 2009)

lol, not nice. Us women don't snore...we puff. I'll have to get an audio of him for you.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

BlueGumyBear said:


> lol, not nice. Us women don't snore...we puff. I'll have to get an audio of him for you.


LOL, even my wife admits to snoring:smt082


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

I know what you mean about the snoring. I have a French Bulldog that sounds like a jake brake on a semi when she sleeps.


----------



## Dan Carson (Apr 28, 2009)

He's a cute little guy! :smt023 My dog's name is also Bailey. He's a Beagle and loves to sleep and eat like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## The Goat (Jul 23, 2009)

my american bulldog is also named bailey. wow about as common as the name spot. lol


----------

